# Getting a MM Card for Mental Disorders (Anxiety, Depression, OCD)



## toewskane47 (Feb 5, 2011)

I am fed up with lack of availability and the necessity of dealing with shady and/or unreliable dealers and I want to move to a MM state. My rationale for trying to get a license would be anxiety/depression/obsessive compulsive disorder (I think I have enough of a medical record to illustrate the severity/legitimacy of my condition). 


*The main point of this post is to ask what conditions similar to my own have people successfully received MM licenses for?* Particularly those in Rhode Island, Maine, Colorado, Oregon, and Washington. I'd prefer to stay in the vicinity of the northeastern US, or at least in a place with a similar climate. 

I've been combing through NORML and various state government websites trying to find where I can go. The only place I know for sure is California; however, several of the state laws say that conditions other than those listed in the law (i.e., my condition) are subject to approval by a state entity. 
The states that have this stipulation (according to NORML) are:

*Colorado -* subject to approval by the Colorado Board of Health
*Arizona -* subject to approval by the Arizona Department of Health Services
*Maine -* "any other medical condition or its treatment approved by the department as provided"
*Nevada -* subject to approval by the health division of the state Department of Human Resources
*New Mexico -* Other conditions are subject to approval by the Department of Health
*Oregon -* Other conditions are subject to approval by the Health Division of the Oregon Department of Human Resources
*Washington -* Other conditions are subject to approval by the Washington Board of Health
*Rhode Island -* Other conditions are subject to approval by the Rhode Island Department of Health 


*According to NORML, the letter of the Rhode Island state law says 'The law removes state-level criminal penalties on the use, possession and cultivation of marijuana by patients who possess "written certification" from their physician stating, In the practitioner's professional opinion, the potential benefits of the medical use of marijuana would likely outweigh the health risks for the qualifying patient.'" Several other states have a very similarly-worded clause (but they also go on to define certain conditions, so it seems contradictory/ambiguous). Can't it be argued that if you're not smoking it the benefits outweigh virtually everything, as there would be no negative health effects? Then again, if logic were the underlying principle of these laws, I wouldn't be posting this to begin with.

*New Jersey* *- *personal cultivation not allowed so I'm not interested...plus it's New Jersey
*Washington DC  *again, no personal cultivation, plus I can't stand the political cesspool
*Alaska -* Other conditions are subject to approval by the Alaska Department of Health and Social Services. (Only one ounce can be possessed at a time, that combined with the remoteness of Alaska eliminates this as an option for me)
*Hawaii - *again, too remote to be feasible


Then there's Vermont, Michigan, Montana, and Maryland, all of which don't appear to have any discretionary allowances written into their laws (although Michigan's MM website has a whole section on anxiety while still saying it's illegal, so maybe soon...).


----------

